# Investigations - Chromasomal Analysis



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello, I have poste this on the pregnancy loss thread too....

I am quite worried. I have just had another m/c and my consultant has refered me for tests. I am having one for Thrombolphilia and then both dh and I have to have blood tests to check Chromosomal Analysis. I know that to cure Thrombophilia all you have to do is take aspirin and heparin whilst pg but I don't know what happens if it is a Cromosomal problem. Can anyone help me and put my mind at rest? If there is a problem is there a cure?

Thanks 

Love

Helenxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Helen

Im hoping that this info will help. If not come back to me.

Log onto:

www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/leaflets/recurrent.pdf



All the best

Jeanette xxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Thanks so much Woppa

This is all so scary. All I have ever wanted to do was have a baby my whole life and now there may be the prospect of chromasomal issues it scares me that maybe my dream will never come true.

Hxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

